# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Maps for COLONIAL TROOPERS

## thomden

I co-designed a sci-fi RPG a few years back called *Colonial Troopers*. An homage to Starship Troopers, Alien, Aliens, 50's sci-fi in general, and a teeny tiny bit of Dune. I'm now working on a sequel to it, well, it's pretty much done, just finishing up the layout and maps. Here are some of the Spacestation maps I've drawn for it.

----------


## thomden

Here is the largest spacestation map. The style is intentionally very graphic, clean, and bold.

----------


## Adfor

Superb! Your initial sketches are gorgeous!

----------


## thomden

> Superb! Your initial sketches are gorgeous!


Thanks!
Here are the initial initial sketches.  :Smile:

----------


## Domino44

These are awesome!

----------


## kacey

These look great! This last set is my favourite, I definitely prefer them without the over painting though.

----------


## Abu Lafia

Oh i love these thomden! Wonderful work. I enjoy the cutaway with the details still shown (second pic of the first post) a lot. Have some rep!

----------


## Rubikia

I love the verticality of the space stations, that's something you don't usually see in sci-fi, but there are some really interesting shapes there !

----------


## thomden

Another one, this is Spacestation Proxima-1

----------


## thomden

Some of the ships I drew for the book. Working on some deck plans, I'll post some of those maps when they're done.

----------

